# Upstate NY swarm's



## Sickdog5 (Jun 8, 2016)

Anyone in the see see or here of any swarming activity?


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

no


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Not here (north and east of Albany), yet. Not seeing any swarm preps in hives yet , either. I think the cold March and intermittently chilly April has effectively counteracted the absurdly warm period at the end of Feb.

It's possible, too, that some of the nectar and pollen resources that are normally available first in the spring were prompted to start prematurely in February, and then frozen out after a week or so, leaving a slight "hole" in the steady progression of resources once things got started again in earnest recently. That could cause the bees' build-up to be slowed, temporarily, as well. 

Enj.


----------



## BattenkillJB (May 9, 2012)

Please let us know when you see swarm activity in upstate New York. Should be any day now. Put my traps out and have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Sickdog5 (Jun 8, 2016)

I got 3 traps up. Saw one today lots of scouts and even looked like some fighting going on. Hopefully this is a good sign.


----------



## Sickdog5 (Jun 8, 2016)

Any swarms yet. I know the weather has been cold and rainy. Just wondering


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

when the 7 days of rain and cool weather ends, at around 10 am go watch them go


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

YEP!
nick
gridleyhollow.com


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

wildbranch2007 said:


> when the 7 days of rain and cool weather ends, at around 10 am go watch them go


missed it by an hour, first warm day without rain and the sun came out, swarm was in the air at 11:00.


----------



## Payne (Apr 29, 2017)

Got 1st swarm today in Steuben county. Campbell 5/12/17


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

Wild, we got one about noon on the 11th.I was parked in a beeyard and it clustered on the inside of my truck hood in the engine compartment. That's a 1st!

I predict this Tuesday will bee a good day for swarms after the cool wet weekend, :banana:
Nick
gridleyhollow.com


----------



## Payne (Apr 29, 2017)

yes it is a wild swarm from out of a barn.


----------



## Kevinpdolan (Jun 6, 2016)

Sickdog, what do you think the fighting around the trap is all about?


----------



## Sickdog5 (Jun 8, 2016)

Kevinpdolan said:


> Sickdog, what do you think the fighting around the trap is all about?


 Really don't know. Weather has been very rainy around here and haven't seen any activity around any of my traps lately.


----------



## SubwayRocket (Feb 8, 2017)

3 swarms in Scranton PA ...2 caught in traps. One on May 2 and one today . You're probably a week or 2 behind us so should u start seeing something now .


----------

